# To Cover Or Not To Cover



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

I have read pros and cons on here about covering your camper. We live in the country in WV where winters aren't too bad. I was wondering if we should cover our camper or not. We park them in our lower lot which we use just for them. I am worried that a critter may get in and try to stay warm for the winter? I used to have a popup that I never covered and my husband as a 5'er that we have never covered before but I got my new Outbcak and though maybe I should cover it but not really sure. Any views would be greatly appreciated. It is supposed to be nice here next weekend and would like to get the camper cleaned and waxed before winter. Also, which wax do I use?

Thanks!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Covered mine this weekend with an ADCO aquashed cover. Biggest issue I have heard of with covering the TT is the cover burning the paint from rubbing on it (wind). I have never experienced the problem.

Wash and wax the TT before putting it away using ProtectAll wax. Wax on wax off. Don't even let it dry. Love the stuff. Been using it for 5 or more years on two different TTs. Even started using it on my cars.

Don't know if it's dumb luck or if there really is something to it but I throw a small box worth of Bounce drier sheets around the TT and I have never had a "guest" problem. Used to use moth balls but really didn't like to smell as we all know. Picked the Bounce idea up from this site. Think you are supposed to use the unscented kind but I can't find it and so use the outside fresh or some such thing.

Good luck wit the new TT and enjoy.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Bill. We have been doing the bounce thing for a few years now. Where can I find the wax you mentioned?



bill_pfaff said:


> Covered mine this weekend with an ADCO aquashed cover. Biggest issue I have heard of with covering the TT is the cover burning the paint from rubbing on it (wind). I have never experienced the problem.
> 
> Wash and wax the TT before putting it away using ProtectAll wax. Wax on wax off. Don't even let it dry. Love the stuff. Been using it for 5 or more years on two different TTs. Even started using it on my cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Got mine at Wal-Mart but we all know how they are. Sometimes they have it and sometimes they don't. I find it in the RV section and because the supply is iffy i have been known to buy them out when I need it and see it. Less than a bottle does my 25 RSS.

They have a dealer finder at http://www.protectall.com/dealerlist.aspx but I think you will find that it's mainly walmart. You can however purchase directly from them over the web.

Beauty of this stuff is it works on EVERYTHING including class.

I think it's a gift from God.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I cover. Last year I had raccon damage to the roof under the cover. I covered it again this year and am keeping my fingers crossed.









One of my big reasons is that I won't see it again until April so I figure a cover provides a bit of extra insurance...


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

This will be our first winter and we're covering it. The previous owners actually bought the cover 2 years ago when they got a motorhome, since they parked the Outback until we bought it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=28405


----------

